# Secondary safe ideas



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Looking for a secondary safe for the bedroom on 2nd floor. I have my main gun safe in the basement in my gun room that holds all my guns. I'm looking at getting a small one for the bedroom maybe to hold a couple pistols and maybe a ar15 and a shotgun. I leave them out by the bed right now but with a kid on the way I have to break that habit until they get older. Idon't want to spend a arm and a leg anyone have a small gun safe in there room for a couple pistols and a couple long guns. I'm not sure if I need it to be fire proof although that would be nice.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Are these the guns you want to be able to get to in an emergency?
Maybe something like this:
http://shop.opticsplanet.com/hornad...MIiNe-vdLU1QIVkxuBCh0VHwCGEAQYCiABEgInuPD_BwE

That's one of the more expensive ones, but there are plenty of options in the design class that do basically the same thing.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

I made my own but this is similar to what I built, I used this idea. Mine is also a Texas flag.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/468196...MIw_TYoPvU1QIVRZd-Ch1rZAFKEAQYAiABEgJgOvD_BwE


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

If they are "using" weapons and not family heirlooms, a cheap safe will provide security against a child rummaging around, but not fire or theft.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

they make some nice under the bed drawer types , to hold just a few guns they often have push button style locks but they cost a bit more 

perhaps a moments notice type safe like this https://www.amazon.com/GunVault-SV5...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=ACM3PHTDCTBGY07QJCTN

maybe even just a stackon type metal gun cabinet but both the speed vault and cabinet would be nice , then you can have a loaded handgun , your flash light and the key to metal gun cabinet in the speed vault.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I use 3 V-Lines (AR, Nighstand pistol, CCw pistol) with simplex locks set with the same combination. The long gun vault (AR) has plenty of room for a couple handguns. All of them have enough room for weapon, mags and a handheld light. I've had a couple of these for going on 20 years without an issue. 

Long gun vault:









Nightstand pistol:









Chuck


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

I was looking at the Hornady rapid AR wall lock I really like them my side of the room I'll install the AR lock and for the wife's side of the roo I'll install the rapid shogun lock


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

What about the old hidden space behind a picture , a book case, or something like that.


----------

